# Presque Isle



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Eight of us are headed to PI this Thursday to Sunday. Anyone else headed up? We of course are staying at the ElPatio. Also looking for any info on where to try for perch or crappies. We are planning on hitting Friday for gills and once we get our share of them try for some perch. I know everyone says to hit the channel or off of Chestnut. We'll be on channel 6 on the radios.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Another question, do they still close the Pennisula drive at dark? If they do is there any parking on the south shore near the Chestnut boat launch or the channel?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Chopiq,

I'm planning on going up on Friday. I'll be hunting for Perch off of Chestnut. I'll give you a shout on channel #6 if I get into them.

They still close the park at dark, but you can stay out of Chestnut all night if you want. There is parking right by the boat ramp.


Wes


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be up there Saturday with a few guys (Prez, his son Joey, my son Nick, Cfish, Tx Transplant hopefully). Probably will start out at Lot 2 and go to the city side in the afternoon.

Hope to see you up there.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I may try to come up if they say we have good ice. Would be for Friday and Saturday. I'll let you know when I see how the ice is.


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

You guys keep talking like this and I may have to make the drive up as well. Maybe someone who goes up early can give us a heads up of how the ice is.
Gotta make that non-resident year license worthwhile.

Bdrape


----------



## Gitanes (Apr 14, 2004)

Tom and I were thinking of going back the weekend after next, but not sure about the ice now. This weekend sounds very tempting. I have Sat. and Mon. off work and I think I feel a stomach ache coming on Sunday. He is off all weekend...hmmm. What is really cool is the new Casino in Presque Isle opened today!!! I think we need to make back what we spent on the licences. 
Go sevens,
Dar 

P.S. Did anyone else see those ICE DUNES!!!! Incredible!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Take a pair of hip boots or high rubber boots there's going to be slush and wet feet is not my idea of a good day. Enjoy it guys, may be our last ho rah
we can only hope for another good week though.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Gitanes said:


> What is really cool is the new Casino in Presque Isle opened today!!! I think we need to make back what we spent on the licences.
> Go sevens,
> Dar !


Well, well may be ice next week afterall


----------



## Pomoxis33 (Jul 23, 2005)

this is only my second year ice fishing. I have a question for those more experienced of you.... If the whole lake is slushy how do you keep your hole clean. I haven't fished ice with slush on top of it Im just trying to figure out what to do and what to have if I go to PI as planned on saturday. Thanks


----------



## Gitanes (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, from my experience, if there is slush it is usually warmer temps. and the slush bits melt over your hole. Water comes up over your hole and out. Slush to me is only a prob. when it becomes very cold and your hole freezes up while you are fishing. Just have your spoon, that all. Our first few years of ice fishing we were bucket sitters so thats how I can relate to the icing Q. Once you get a shanty it should be toasty enough that iceburgs in your hole aren't an issue. 
That just really doesn't sound right to me, sorry guys, but that the way I see it...lol.
Love ya, Dar

P.S. Tom and I are heading to Presque tomorrow ( Sat. morning 3/5) for one last dip. I hope everyone else going has great luck, too! We will be in lot 2 in our Shappell and have our flag flying in a bucket or something. If you see us, stop by.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Sunday, plenty of ice at lots 1-4 
Could not get them to bite today. I hate to admit that I only kept 4 gills. Several guys in the area had maybe 25. Heard crappie bite was on Sat.
Windy!
Goodluck to anyone who makes the trip.
Steve


----------



## Gitanes (Apr 14, 2004)

We went Saturday 3-3 and it wasn't that great for us. Very unusual for Presque, but still as good as anywhere here at home. Got there about 11:00 and it was very windy. Talked to a guy who was there the night before and very early(5:00am) and said they were just slamming the Crappie. It was about noon when we talked to him as he was leaving because he said they seemed to have turned off. Well, I guess they did. Not a bite in our usual spot in Lot 2 in 15 FOW. We noticed that there was a shanty town building in the shallower (10 ft.) area so we decided to become Lemmings too, and join the crowd. We got about 16 nice gills and pumpkinseeds and then headed back to the deeper waters about 4:00 hoping the Crappie would turn on. They never did. Weird, how do you figure it out? We tried different colors, depths, held our breath, was it a front coming in? 
Anyways, the ice was just fine. No slush, all frozen. About ten inches where we were in Lot 2. If it stays cold, this coming weekend should be fine for anyone heading up there. Good luck to all who ventures that way!
Dar

P.S. We had to check out the new casino before we headed home. It was SO crowded it freaked us out. What was nice was the parking lot was huge and they had shuttle busses to take you to the building. We got a spot close enough to walk. Once in there it was probably the most crowded situation I have ever been in. The lines for the cashiers were probably 45 minutes long at the least. Forget a drink. Those lines where just as long. I know it was Saturday night and one of the first weekends so maybe it will slow down as time goes by, but it was still quite uncomfortable....plus we lost our butts...lol.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

My brother and I fished Thursday afternoon at lot 2 and were on the gills all day. Friday 8 of us fished between lot 1 and 2 in the morning and loaded up on the gills. In the afternoon 4 of us went to Misery bay and the other 4 stayed at lot 2 and again loaded on the gills. We were in for a surprised on Saturday morning. We fished the stinkpot, Misery Bay and lot 2 and all day probably only caught about a dozen gills. At dusk we were all fishing Lot 2 in about 6 pm the crappies turned on but no size to them. Had to fight the wind all day long. Woke up Sunday and still windy as heck so we headed home. Taked to quite a few OGFers and thanks for all the info guys. Ice was in great shape, probably around 8-10" in about all places. I saw where its going to drop to around 11 degrees a couple of nights this week so the ice should be good this weekend. So in summary, Friday 8 of us limited out on mostly gills, a few crappies and perch. A buddy of mine had a 4 lb bass from Misery Bay. Saturday, tough fishing conditions, a few gills and small crappies. A good trip but wished we had found the crappies and perch.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I think everyone up there Saturday had the same experience! We went out of Lot 2... Me, my son Nick, Prez and Tx Transplant... Plus "The Release" charter captain John Visich and his 7 guys he met up there... The plan was to hit the gills in ythe AM then move to the city side and try and get the perch... Well, after a day of picking gills (I got 12, Tx Transplant about 15 and Prez had 22)and fighting the howling winds, we decided to just head home around 4:30.

Thanks for all the help on the ice. It's great when we're all up there, fishing different areas, and communicating. Too bad no one really found any active fish. I'd get "lookers" on the Vex, but rarely did they hit. LOTS of dink perch though... Good to see you guys up there and looks like you'll be able to squeek one more weekend in. I hope the winds are less brutal for you!


----------

